# Flavoring after backsweetening...



## reddportleft (Mar 25, 2013)

I just backsweetened my SP and had a taste. I only sweetened with 5 cups instead of 6 as the recipe says. It was ok, not great. Will it improve with age as the recipe calls for two more weeks? I followed the recipe to the tee. This is my first batch. Has anyone tried adding other flavors before bottling and to what success?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 25, 2013)

reddportleft said:


> I just backsweetened my SP and had a taste. I only sweetened with 5 cups instead of 6 as the recipe says. It was ok, not great. Will it improve with age as the recipe calls for two more weeks? I followed the recipe to the tee. This is my first batch. Has anyone tried adding other flavors before bottling and to what success?


 

Back sweeten to youre own personal taste. I've already added more lemon after sweetening because it wasn't tart enough. While I haven't tried flavoring in bulk before bottling, we have added both peach and streawberry torani syrup by the glass when drinking with good results. It's your wine, make it to your tastes.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 25, 2013)

A couple of months in the bottle will do it wonders. The lemon acidity will mellow and the berry flavors will come forward. 
For next time, try using 1 1/2lbs of fruit per gallon instead of 1.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 25, 2013)

I have used natural extracts several time in my SP. I prefer using just fruit, but if it does not come out flavorful enough, I have been known to add some flavoring. I have used peach, mango, and strawberry with good results. Not much, though. I have never added more than one once of extract for five gallons. You don't want to drown out the lemon completely. Recently, I have found a local store that sells dozens of different flavors of the Torani Syrups. I'm excitied to try some of them in my SP!


----------

